# Tool handles/Thompson tools



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

This was the first thing I turned on the VB lathe. They are tool handles for some Thompson gouges and skews. I used some walnut left from my flat work days. The VB worked well for turning small spindles, but it is best suited for bowl turning. I can rough turn large bowls much faster with the VB.
The tools are made by Doug Thompson except for the depth drill. He is a heck of a good guy. I called to order the tools and talked to Doug the owner and the guy who makes the tools. He spent a long time talking to me and answering questions. He shipped them the same day. He made a customer who will buy more tools from him. These gouges work great. I have roughed several bowls with the same gouge and it is still sharp. I like these tools.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Eugene,
Those tools look great. Doug is a member of our club and you're right, he's a heck of a nice guy. Once you buy one of his tools, you're hooked. Enjoy them,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful handles.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Tool handles/ Thompson tools*

WOW,very nice,I have several of his tools and just got the skew and he is one heck of a nice guy to deal with.If I need it an he makes it,thats where I buy it.I forgot to ask,but what is that tool on the right ?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

That's a rare Thompson spiral cutting tool on the left. Those are hard to come buy.  Great looking tools.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Left????  dang I thought that was a skew,Hmmmmm I'm all confused now. but thanky John 



john lucas said:


> That's a rare Thompson spiral cutting tool on the left. Those are hard to come buy.  Great looking tools.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Oops, I meant right side.


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments. I have only been turning for about 11 months so I'm still building my arsenal of tools. I bought these tools in part because of the excellent review written by John Lucas and in part because of Doug Thompson's reputation. Thanks John; great review.

Ken the tool on the right is a depth drill. Sometimes I drill a depth hole so I don't turn a funnel instead of a bowl.

Eugene in NC


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are some sweet handles Eugene. I had a real blast making my handles and I'm sure that you had a blast making yours. It's funny when people come into my shop and make a comment about my lathe chisels, I'm always quick to point out that I made the handles. Shameful self promotion I guess. :laughing: Great job.
Ken


----------



## Doug Thompson (May 11, 2008)

Looks good, I really like the walnut.

Mike, next meeting is the tool sale for the club.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds good Doug, 
I'll be there. We are having an out of town turner for the demo. Jamie Donaldson out of Kentucky I believe. Should be fun.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Eugene, those look great. Nice job on the handles. I must say I'm a little envious of all those Thompson tools!:yes: 

John


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Jamie is a good friend. Tell him I said Hi. He does a good demo.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Will do John.
Mike Hawkins


----------

